# Best Kolsch Malt



## donburke (18/1/12)

saw this malt pop up in a sydney grain bulk buy on at the moment and had never heard of it ?

tried searching, found nothing, not even on http://www.bestmalz.de

anyone have any specs on it ? is it a pilsner malt modified slightly different ? anyone used it ?


----------



## sirhendo (18/1/12)

donburke said:


> saw this malt pop up in a sydney grain bulk buy on at the moment and had never heard of it ?
> 
> tried searching, found nothing, not even on http://www.bestmalz.de
> 
> anyone have any specs on it ? is it a pilsner malt modified slightly different ? anyone used it ?



In my experience - very, very pale. very very bland.

Needs some Munich or something else to bring out some flavour but on its own it's quite bland.

I hope that helps!

Hendo


----------



## donburke (18/1/12)

sirhendo said:


> In my experience - very, very pale. very very bland.
> 
> Needs some Munich or something else to bring out some flavour but on its own it's quite bland.
> 
> ...




helps, thanks

i suppose they intend on making it bland to highlight yeast characters when making a kolsch


----------



## Rurik (18/1/12)

sirhendo said:


> In my experience - very, very pale. very very bland.
> 
> Needs some Munich or something else to bring out some flavour but on its own it's quite bland.
> 
> ...



How can this bee when Best Pale malt spec is 5-7EBC? Areyou sure you are not thinking about theHeidelberg Malt?


----------



## wessmith (18/1/12)

donburke said:


> saw this malt pop up in a sydney grain bulk buy on at the moment and had never heard of it ?
> 
> tried searching, found nothing, not even on http://www.bestmalz.de
> 
> anyone have any specs on it ? is it a pilsner malt modified slightly different ? anyone used it ?



If you look at the malt brochure on the Best Malz website, you will see that both the "Best Pils" and the "Best Pale" malts are recommended for Koelsch style beers. Dont know where the idea that Koelsch uses a "bland" malt comes from - subtle malt tones is what the style presents. 

Wes


----------



## donburke (18/1/12)

wessmith said:


> If you look at the malt brochure on the Best Malz website, you will see that both the "Best Pils" and the "Best Pale" malts are recommended for Koelsch style beers. Dont know where the idea that Koelsch uses a "bland" malt comes from - subtle malt tones is what the style presents.
> 
> Wes




they have a malt named kolsch malt that i cannot find on their website, different to the best pils and best pale

i am aware of the recommended malts for a kolsch, it was information on this specific malt named 'kolsch malt' that i was after

subtle may be a better word than bland, for what was intended as the description, subtle as to not dominate or overpower


----------



## MHB (18/1/12)

There are two German Ale (Klsch) malts readily available:-
Best Malt Klsch (Pale Ale)View attachment 51744

Weyermann German Pale AleView attachment 51745

I have used the Best Klsch Malt and absolutely love it, I think you will find that its sold as Pale Ale in Germany, but outside Germany where the rules on what can be called a Klsch are a bit more relaxed its called Klsch Malt on the bag, but says Pale Ale in the small printing just under the sewn seam.
I think the BJCP description of Klsch is a problem, there are some 300 beers brewed in Cologne, the BJCP appear to chosen one or two of the subtlest and decided that thats Klsch unfortunately some of my favourite beers would be well outside the style guide, even if they are made inside the city limits.
M


----------



## donburke (18/1/12)

so there is the answer, its one and the same as 'pale ale' malt

thanks for the answer



MHB said:


> There are two "German Ale" (Klsch) malts readily available:-
> Best Malt Klsch (Pale Ale)View attachment 51744
> 
> Weyermann German Pale AleView attachment 51745
> ...


----------



## Wolfman (22/10/13)

So when entering into the Kolsch malt into Brewmate how do I calculate what the potential extract is?


----------



## DJR (28/10/13)

Wolfman said:


> So when entering into the Kolsch malt into Brewmate how do I calculate what the potential extract is?


Use 1.037 - 81% extract (from spec) multiplied by 46 (SG of plain sugar). Just like most of the pale malts in there.


----------

